# What's so good about Shigefusa's?



## bonestter (Jan 23, 2016)

With a few recent threads of owners showing off their Shig's I am curious to what makes these so highly regarded and thread pics has forumites gushing wet, not to mention eyebrow raising pricing and scant availability 

If I was to objectively generalise  I see a not too thin behind the edge, a long flat profile, nice distal taper and nice looking Kanji...


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jan 23, 2016)

This is what happens when you rely on choil shot to tell you how thin a knife is. It only shows you what is happening at the heel.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 23, 2016)

After reading all the posts about reactivity and smell...maybe it's a "I love the smell of Shigefusa in the morning"-thing?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 23, 2016)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> This is what happens when you rely on choil shot to tell you how thin a knife is. It only shows you what is happening at the heel.



+1 So-caled "choil" pics tell you very little about the geometry where it counts, only about what the heel is like.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 23, 2016)

Shigefusa knives are amazing cutters with an equally amazing story behind them. They are kind of scarce due to hype/demand vs output. I'll admit I fell for the hype shortly after I first joined this forum. I bought a 210 gyuto for and whopping $500+. Way overpriced but I wanted it. I got it during the (then) current shig trend/craze, and this coincided with a strong yen at the time. 
At the time my "collection" of knives was quite small, I had yet to experience a lot of what I have today. (I say this to act as a measurement guide)
The first thing I cut with my new shig was a banana. I even took a video of the knife falling through the ripe banana by itself just by its own weight. Obviously I was more than impressed. It was hands down the best performing knife I had used to date, at that time. 
However I quickly grew tired with the patina issues and discoloring of foods. I tried a lot of things, but nothing stabilized the cladding to help create even a decent patina. It just wasn't worth it. 
As my knife buying started running rampant, I quickly had several knives that performed just as good if not better (in my opinion) than the shig. Over a year passed and I had broke out the shig only a hand full of times. So I sold it. Well, I traded it for an O-1 carbon 240 gyuto by Delbert Ealy. One of the best trades I've made to date. 

Fast fwd a couple years, I bought a 240 shig for $350. I thought why not? I cleaned it up and gave it a go. Same as before, amazing cutter but just not worth the PIA patina and food discoloring. Plus I had hoped the 240 would've been a little taller at the heel. So in the end, the knife offered very little for my taste. Plus I have many knives that outperform it, so I sold that one too. 

Is chasing the elusive Shig fun? Absolutely. Is the juice worth the squeeze? In my _opinion_, it is not. 

For the money in this "genre" I'd take the Kato any day of the week. I found it a much better cutter and a much more controllable patina. But again, that's just my opinion. 
There are way too many knives out there that perform on a higher level than the Shig. 

Would I recommend buying a Shig though? Absolutely. 100%. I think everybody should, at the *very* least, experience the Shigefusa wonder. I have no doubt one will be impressed with it. It's just a question of being impressed enough to keep it. 

Please don't take my post as an Anti-Shig rant. It's not meant to be such. This is just my experience/take on it. 
I personally love that a lot of members here are chasing the Shig Dragon. Sometimes it leaves other gems unnoticed and easier to snag.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 23, 2016)

marc4pt0 said:


> I personally love that a lot of members here are chasing the Shig Dragon. Sometimes it leaves *other gems unnoticed and easier to snag*.



Like Toyama Noborikoi? Easily as nice as a Shigefusa, but readily available and no reactivity issues. Can't believe it is not talked about more.


----------



## bonestter (Jan 23, 2016)

Brilliant. Thanks for the replies, and thanks Marc for the the experienced insight

So, if I could indulge anyone a little further, what is it about the Shigi's that make them such a great cutter? I realise this maybe too much a general or even ethereal question about knives in general...


----------



## Asteger (Jan 23, 2016)

They're very elegant knives. 'Elegant' is not a word that's used around here much; descriptions often try to be more technical-sounding, for example. But I think it's a good word for them.

I've handled a few and owned a 240 kasumi gyuto and 210 Kanto-style usuba. I still have the usuba, and think it's probably my nicest-looking knife. I actually just finished/sharpened it tonight and thought of the e-word again. The gyuto was also very graceful, but lighter and thinner than I'd want. Because these look so good and are so nicely made, it felt like I wouldn't just want to use it, and I didn't buy it so that I could fondle or admire it. I got a good deal on it, but it still was a lot of money. Usuba are less on the 'beater' end of the knife spectrum and, like yanagiba for example, are more delicate, and so having and keeping the usuba has always seemed appropriate. I don't need other single-bevels, but for me 1-bevs are the way to go with shigs.

To sum up why people gush about them here:

-> They're kind of a 'brand' that not-absolutely-bonkers knife-oids can latch onto and pursue. To really know the best stuff will take a lot more effort, but you'll feel well-off if you've learned what Shigs are and been able to land 1 or more. They're exclusive and expensive and and having them is gratifying. You can display them in your kitchen and take lovely photos, too. 

-> There's the allure of only several hundred per year of them being made by a family of one elderly father and his 2 sons working in a traditional knife area in northern Tohoku, Japan. (Their output is being reduced now, apparently.) There's an impression of integrity, tradition and good craftsmanship, even if what foreign buyers often go for - the gyuto - is not a traditional Japanese knife. 

-> They're very aesthetic knives and probably the best-finished in Japan. They're pieces of art, I'd say. They're done with traditional techniques using natural stones and polishing methods, and so are 'warmer' than many other knives with a glossier synthetic look and finished with synthetic stones and polishes or acid-etches, or with machined-on unnatural lines.. 

-> Apart from the reactivity they have (not different for me compared to most my other carbon knives) they're certainly functionally very good knives. They work, of course.

-> Owning one, learning about them and learning how to care for them, is certainly a great gateway into learning more about knives and being able to become a competent knife maintainer. They make you feel good. They're nice to sharpen and you're basically obligated to try and maintain their elegant finish, which many owners seem to do. You won't match the finish level they come with, but their design kind of invites and encourages you to try. 

Anyway, that's my take on it. Loads of other great knives out there, but Shigs often have a special charm for some.



marc4pt0 said:


> For the money in this "genre" I'd take the Kato any day of the week. I found it a much better cutter and a much more controllable patina. But again, that's just my opinion.



No idea why Kato and Shigefusa are often talked about in the same vein, apart from perhaps one seller is know for stocking both - the occasional Shigs and the Kato Workhorse line (JNS). Marc, I know you know better, but my impression is these 2 names are often picked up by people who are newer to the KKF-type knife universe, and so the comparison happens. Very different knives, though. Not at all the same and not to be thought of as the same 'genre'.



DamageInc said:


> Like Toyama Noborikoi? Easily as nice as a Shigefusa, but readily available and no reactivity issues. Can't believe it is not talked about more.



You've probably noticed that I'm one of the other fans of Toyama here. I wouldn't say they're as nice as Shigs. Very nice, sure, but not distinctive and elegant like Shigs. 

If you were to offer me 1 free of either, say a 240 gyuto, I'd go for the Shig because it'd be worth more (and I'd sell it). However, if money were not a concern, I'd probably go with the Toyama because it just feels more like a knife I can use, because it'll cut as well, and because it maybe gets a better balance between art/function.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jan 23, 2016)

I often read people mentioning the issue of Shigefusas transferring taste, discoloring food etc. Not to criticize anyone's knife technique, but how much is this a problem with the steel as opposed to not working how it is advised with a carbon blade; using a damp cloth to control acidic build up and reactivity?


----------



## Asteger (Jan 23, 2016)

_PixelNinja said:


> I often read people mentioning the issue of Shigefusas transferring taste, discoloring food etc. Not to criticize anyone's knife technique, but how much is this a problem with the steel as opposed to not working how it is advised with a carbon blade; using a damp cloth to control acidic build up and reactivity?



There's been lots of discussion of this over time, including recently, without there ever being a consensus. The question here is why some people like Shigs so much


----------



## Asteger (Jan 23, 2016)

Drats. Sorry, a couple corrections. Would drive me nuts if not:



Asteger said:


> ... these (usuba) look so good and are so nicely made, it felt like I wouldn't just want to use it, and I didn't buy it so that I could fondle or admire it.
> 
> ... one elderly father and his 2 sons working in a traditional knife area in northern Tohoku, Japan.



I meant 'I wouldn't just want to _look at the usuba_. Also, Sanjo, Niigata - Shigefusa City - isn't quite in Tohoku and I meant to say Northern Honshu.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2016)

i just really like how easy the core steel is to sharpen, and they excel at slicing cuts. after owning one before and moving on, the only shig i would consider in my future is a suji.


----------



## jimbob (Jan 23, 2016)

I've tried and sold a 270 kitaeji and 210 yo gyuto, awesome knives just preferred others. The single bevels are where the shigs shine I think. Yanagis are on the more delicate end of the spectrum and the kitaeji usuba was the most beautiful knife I've ever held. Regret that one going!


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jan 23, 2016)

Owned a few Shigs over the last year and eventually sold them all. I have to say I agree with Marc's take in that they are nice but I own and have used better cutters and this combined with the fairly high reactivity made them a case of not worth it. Never could get them to stop smelling after cutting acidic stuff and although it wasn't ruining produce it still wasn't ideal. 

They are beautifully made, have a cool story to them and have a hard to describe allure but at the end of the day my biggest concern is performance and ease of use and with that as my guiding metric they weren't worthwhile.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 23, 2016)

I really like using my Kurouchi nakiri, also have a NIB Kitaeji I'm holding onto as a nest egg. The topic was discussed earlier in this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/22829-Why-shigefusa-or-Kato


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a kasumi petty which I use quite often, although the reactivity does limit the types of ingredients that it's used for.

I think that the main attraction of Shigefusa is that it's less of a gamble than many other makers, most of the work is done with hand tools rather than grinding wheels so you don't need to worry so much about grind issues. The grind and personality may not be to everyone's taste, but the blades are very well finished and are of very high standard - they are certainly not rough around the edges in the same way that some other high value J-knives can be, I've not heard any reports of wonky handles or bent/ warped blades other than instances where it clearly took place in transit.

I would say though that you'd be better suited with a similar profile from Marko, given that the prices are availability are at around the same level and you'll get the same level of craftsmanship (but with a better handle and much more manageable steel). I find that Marko's S-grind feels similar to a Shigefusa grind (at least similar to the grind on my petty).


----------



## chinacats (Jan 23, 2016)

Shig's are everything a Japanese knife should be and everyone should try one at some point. Reactivity seems worst for some than others and for whatever reason I never had bad issues here...maybe that just means all my knives are fairly reactive? There is some variation among them so if you get one you like, hold onto it (speaking from experience here:O). They sharpen easily and feel great on the stones. IMO the absolute best stock wa (ho) handles available. Never really hear of any that come with bad grinds either...again, just great overall knives with limited production.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 23, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Shig's are everything a Japanese knife should be and everyone should try one at some point. Reactivity seems worst for some than others and for whatever reason I never had bad issues here...maybe that just means all my knives are fairly reactive? There is some variation among them so if you get one you like, hold onto it (speaking from experience here:O). They sharpen easily and feel great on the stones. *IMO the absolute best stock wa (ho) handles available.* Never really hear of any that come with bad grinds either...again, just great overall knives with limited production.



YES! My nakiri has the nicest horn ferrule with some streaking and the gyuto has some curl when viewed at the right angle. Both have some neat chatoyance for a h&#333; handle


----------



## gic (Jan 23, 2016)

IT is possible to force a patina on a shig that will make them completely non reactive, just a bit of work. For some reason I can't link to the site that describes the procedure well but if you google "forcing a patina shigifusa" itwil be the first link.



"


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 23, 2016)

gic said:


> IT is possible to force a patina on a shig that will make them completely non reactive, just a bit of work. For some reason I can't link to the site that describes the procedure well but if you google "forcing a patina shigifusa" itwil be the first link.
> 
> "



Yes, I'm familiar with that site and the process, if you are referring to D-a-r-k-h-o-e-k-s C-r-e-a-t-i-v-e C-u-l-i-n-a-r-i-u-m. 

It will reduce the reactivity of a Shigefusa, but will not "make them completely non reactive".

It is worthwhile to try the process to see if it will reduce the reactivity to an acceptable level, as it did for you. It didn't for me.

Rick


----------



## bonestter (Jan 24, 2016)

What type of cutting techniques do Shig's favour?

I'm guessing pretty much all apart from rocking?


----------



## HomeCook (Jan 24, 2016)

What was the link for using chicken to force a patina on a Shig?


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 24, 2016)

Not certain but a good place to look is the thread "Blue is my favorite color"


----------



## Castalia (Jan 24, 2016)

I've been bitten by the Shig bug, but just have one in my collection, a 210 kasumi gyuto. Solid elegant handmade knife by master Japanese craftsmen in a small shop using traditional techniques. Agree the ho wood handle and horn ferrule are the best i've seen. Has the Japanese aesthetic in abundance: simple, natural, grace and subtlety. Carbon steel is reactive; it is up to the owner to keep it polished, let a natural patina form, or force a patina. I enjoy using mine for any basic kitchen tasks. I don't feel it forces me to use any particular cutting techniques, other than avoiding rocking. Though I grab others from the rack from time to time for the sake of variety, the Shig is my favorite among my collection.


----------



## daveb (Jan 24, 2016)

I like the groovy colors they turn food...


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 24, 2016)

daveb said:


> I like the groovy colors they turn food...



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## SuperSharp (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought I was the weird one when I wasn't overly excited about these knives. With all the praise Shig's receive, I had to have one. I felt lucky in finding two at the same vendor. One was a kitaeji yanagiba and the other a 240mm kasumi gyuto. The yanagiba was beautiful, but it looked a little out of my league if that makes sense. As expensive as it was, I knew I'd never use it for fear of not being able to properly maintain it or damage it. It got sent back. The gyuto felt heavy and large to me. Edge, fit and finish were superb, but it felt chunky and opposite of what I am used to. It went back too before a single cut. As neat as they are, I honestly don't see the benefit for the price for the means I have available. Even if they do cut absolutely amazing, I'm not a professional cook and there just wasn't anything there that stood out as truly unique or worthy of the pedestal Shigs are placed on. Beautiful, yes. Obviously well crafted with care, yes. I just couldn't justify them in the end though. That's part of the fun for me. Try something out, then try something new and keep the ones that you always reach for.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 24, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Like Toyama Noborikoi? Easily as nice as a Shigefusa, but readily available and no reactivity issues. Can't believe it is not talked about more.



Not sure that saying 'as good' is really the right way to put it. They're both excellent knives, but rather dissimiliar. F/f, profile, edge retention, grind, weight, etc. They feel very different. I think Asteger put it right in saying Shig's are elegant. Very apt description. If the Shig is Sean Connery Bond, the Toyama would be early Daniel Craig Bond. 

Not that it means much in the grand scheme, but I just sold a Kato 240 in favor of my Toyama. They really are a hidden gem, especially for the price. Best bang for your buck in that category methinks.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 24, 2016)

SuperSharp said:


> I thought I was the weird one when I wasn't overly excited about these knives. With all the praise Shig's receive, I had to have one. I felt lucky in finding two at the same vendor. One was a kitaeji yanagiba and the other a 240mm kasumi gyuto. The yanagiba was beautiful, but it looked a little out of my league if that makes sense. As expensive as it was, I knew I'd never use it for fear of not being able to properly maintain it or damage it. It got sent back. The gyuto felt heavy and large to me. Edge, fit and finish were superb, but it felt chunky and opposite of what I am used to. It went back too before a single cut. As neat as they are, I honestly don't see the benefit for the price for the means I have available. Even if they do cut absolutely amazing, I'm not a professional cook and there just wasn't anything there that stood out as truly unique or worthy of the pedestal Shigs are placed on. Beautiful, yes. Obviously well crafted with care, yes. I just couldn't justify them in the end though. That's part of the fun for me. Try something out, then try something new and keep the ones that you always reach for.



No offense, but not even bothering to try out either knife, and then trying to remark on the ability/value of said knife is a tad presumptuous especially considering the closing remarks on your post.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 24, 2016)

Oops.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 24, 2016)

I have had two Shigs for a number of years. One 180 nakiri and one 180 gyuto. The nakiri is my favorite out of all those I have tried (and I have a 180 Kato) when I feel I need a nakiri. The 180 gyuto is my favorite general utility knife, which is something different from saying my favorite gyuto. The 180 Shig sees about as much use as any larger than a paring knife in my block. I do not like the way the iron cladding on the blade rusts but I live with it. Some of the standards for evaluating blades on this forum are totally lost on me but the Shigs I will stand behind.


----------



## SuperSharp (Jan 24, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> No offense, but not even bothering to try out either knife, and then trying to remark on the ability/value of said knife is a tad presumptuous especially considering the closing remarks on your post.



None taken. I agree with you to a point. The reason I never cut with it was due to the chunky feel it had for me. Knowing that it probably would never be a knife that was comfortable enough to keep grabbing, no matter how it cut, was enough for me to return it. I didn't want to return a used knife if I didn't need to. Elegant knives for sure, just not for me.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 24, 2016)

SuperSharp said:


> None taken. I agree with you to a point. The reason I never cut with it was due to the chunky feel it had for me. Knowing that it probably would never be a knife that was comfortable enough to keep grabbing, no matter how it cut, was enough for me to return it. I didn't want to return a used knife if I didn't need to. Elegant knives for sure, just not for me.



Not sure what you mean by 'chunky'. The grind on a Shig is pretty refined. Nice thick spine and choil, with the excellent 'S' tapering down to a very pronounced thinness behind the edge.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, never seen the word chunky used to describe a Shig...by almost any comparison.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 24, 2016)

I guess that just depends on what Super is used to using.
Would I describe the Shigs I've seen or used as chunky? Nah, but I get it.


----------



## SuperSharp (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm used to and prefer thinner (think Konosuke) knives. I don't have a great deal of experience with knives from lots of makers, so "chunky" was the first thing to come to mind when I handled it. To me, it feels like dancing with a chunky girl. It doesn't feel very agile or delicate, movements are pre-planned and deliberate, not as natural flowing or nimble. I prefer light knives, thin grinds, and smaller handles. In my opinion, the Shig didn't do it for me. I'm not trying to attack the sacred cow, just my opinion.


----------



## TimH (Jan 24, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Like Toyama Noborikoi? Easily as nice as a Shigefusa, but readily available and no reactivity issues. Can't believe it is not talked about more.



Shhhhhhhhh. Wait until I get a couple more before talking them up.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 25, 2016)

SuperSharp said:


> I'm used to and prefer thinner (think Konosuke) knives. I don't have a great deal of experience with knives from lots of makers, so "chunky" was the first thing to come to mind when I handled it. To me, it feels like dancing with a chunky girl. It doesn't feel very agile or delicate, movements are pre-planned and deliberate, not as natural flowing or nimble. I prefer light knives, thin grinds, and smaller handles. In my opinion, the Shig didn't do it for me. I'm not trying to attack the sacred cow, just my opinion.



Wasn't trying to impugn your opinion, but chunky and less than agile are far from what I'd typify a Shig as. I'll ignore the sacred cow comment, even though you didn't actually use the knife that you're claiming isn't what you want from a knife. Shigs definitely ain't lasers, but they're a really nice middle ground between laser and workhorse, if you know how to use one. I cut my teeth on full size Chinese cleavers, so everything feels like a paring knife to me in comparison. I hate to harp on this- but I can't believe you didn't at least give the Gyuto a fair go before declaiming it. I can understand getting buyers remorse on the yani, that's a bit more specialized. But to hop on a thread about the plus and minuses of a knife without taking it for a test run- well, you sound like all of those cats a few years ago that trashed on Kato's based solely on choil shots.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 25, 2016)

TimH said:


> Shhhhhhhhh. Wait until I get a couple more before talking them up.



Yeah, yer right. THOSE TOYAMAS SUCK DONT BUY THEM. (I'm already planning another Gyuto purchase for back up purposes, shhhhhh....)


----------



## Twistington (Jan 25, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> I just sold a Kato 240



I remember how well that went last time... guess you better write the wtb-thread for your incoming relapse.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 25, 2016)

In defense of SS I think he's just said that he bought one (the gyuto), felt he'd never like it enough to justify the price, and so best to return it and get full price. A shame, maybe, but fair enough. If you still try it then bst it you'll end up taking a bit of a loss.

But 'chunky' would be an usual word for a Shig. Mine - forgot, as I also had a nice suji too in the past - felt like they flowed through the air like mini-lightsabers. Perhaps SS was just reacting to the sturdy spine which is needed for support, because otherwise the gyuto blade is quite thin. Too light overall for me, which us why I sold it.

SS - whatever you do, don't get something like a Watanabe Pro or, worse, a monstrous Kato. (However, if anyone else hoped for just a little more heft, yes the W or _Toyama_ are great options)


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 27, 2016)

Twistington said:


> I remember how well that went last time... guess you better write the wtb-thread for your incoming relapse.



I have found my true love in the Toyama. SEE YA KATO NO REGRETS!!!

(unless I stumble on a western with one of your handles Dan...)


----------



## mikedtran (Jan 27, 2016)

I just did some extensive sharpening last night and I have to say I absolutely love the steel on the Shigefusa. Super easy to raise and remove a burr. 

Reactivity is nearly a deal breaker though, going to attempt to chicken breast patina the blade (again) tonight =)


----------



## mikedtran (Jan 27, 2016)

Also I've been doing some cutting tests between a couple knives (15 carrots, 5 potatoes, 3 tomatoes) and I have to say the food release on the Shigefusa is unbelievable. Some people say food release isn't that important at home, but I think innately food release and drag are tied together. Knives that have very poor food release have high sticktion which leads to drag when going through starchy/wet product.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 27, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Also I've been doing some cutting tests between a couple knives (15 carrots, 5 potatoes, 3 tomatoes) and I have to say the food release on the Shigefusa is unbelievable. Some people say food release isn't that important at home, but I think innately food release and drag are tied together. Knives that have very poor food release have high sticktion which leads to drag when going through starchy/wet product.



Food release is one of my pet peeves too. Laser's are fun but that stiction is a PITA.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 27, 2016)

I tried several approaches to stop the reactivity, and the only one that has worked well is a forced patina using mustard. I can cut onions now, and neither knife nor onion is orange afterwards. It may not look as pretty, but it's a lot more functional. It used to be orange after 1 slice.

When my arthritic hands and wrists are acting up and I need to cut root vegetables, my Shig is the only knife I'll use. No other knife goes thru hard veg like the shig.


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 15, 2017)

Do any of you Shig owners use your knife/knives in a professional setting? How does the edge hold up? What type of steel (white #1, blue #2, etc.) does the Swedish steel most resemble?


----------



## panda (Feb 15, 2017)

Shig steel retention is very short, but it's also the easiest steel to resharpen. It resembles white steel quite a bit.


----------



## fatboylim (Feb 15, 2017)

bonestter said:


> With a few recent threads of owners showing off their Shig's I am curious to what makes these so highly regarded and thread pics has forumites gushing wet, not to mention eyebrow raising pricing and scant availability
> 
> If I was to objectively generalise  I see a not too thin behind the edge, a long flat profile, nice distal taper and nice looking Kanji...



Perhaps we could do a UK meet up in London. I have a Toyama, Jacob_x has a Shigefusa and a Heiji carbon. Timthebeaver (Wales) I think has a Hiromoto Honyaki. Just need a Kato owner and we have a decent comparison.


----------



## krx927 (Feb 15, 2017)

Let me also chip in on my experience with the Shig. I have kitaeji gyuto now for couple of years and I used it regularly in home environment:

Firstly Asteger really nicely described it as elegant knife. They really are beautiful and really really nicely finished. Their finishing really stands out and when I am looking on my mag block Shig immediately stands out from all other knives.

Usage and performance: For sure they are not lasers but they are also not bulky/workhorse in my books. Despite their wide spine they feel quite nimble. My 210 gyuto weights 172g, not really light but also not heavy. But there is one significant bad side I experienced and this one is really major, the knife does not really cut good  I was really dissapointed in this aspect of the Shig. It really looks way too thick behind the edge. I have many other knives that are way better cutters. Because of this I am not using it so much any more. I prefer to use Kato and Watanabe. I know that this will greatly improve by the thinning but since I would also need to restore the finish I did not tackle this yet.

Reactivity: To first answer to PixelNinja: when new they indeed are so reactive that they are almost not usable for some foods. When I was first cooking with it I was cutting onion. The onion was turning brown from rust as I was cutting it, literally in 20 sec... You cannot wipe the knife so often, it's just not feasible 
But I quickly tamed the reactivity completely! I forced patina with cooked chicken breast. it works great and now I ma using this method on all my carbon knives -> you slightly under cook chicken breast. You then cut a few slices (rubbing them all over the blade) and leave them on the blade fro 5 mins. Rinse + repeat a few times. This fro me produces really nice blue patina that initially protects the knife and prevents any kind of reactivity. After some time the patina looses it's nice blue color and gets more grayish.
But really with this method I made my Shig completely non reactive.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 15, 2017)

I used my Shigefusa 240 gyuto quite a lot in a pro kitchen and was always good. Easy to sharp, get crazy sharp and with a micro bevel on it hold up quite well against the poly board.


----------



## shownomarci (Feb 15, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Perhaps we could do a UK meet up in London. I have a Toyama, Jacob_x has a Shigefusa and a Heiji carbon. Timthebeaver (Wales) I think has a Hiromoto Honyaki. Just need a Kato owner and we have a decent comparison.



Don't have any Katos, but it seems to be a good idea. 
(Sorry for being off-topic.)


----------

